#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > BTech News & Tech Updates >  >  Sony is now the No.3 smartphone maker; HTC and Nokia trail behind

## faadoo.abhinav

Sony Mobile seems to have turned the corner, or at least figured out  which corner needs to be turned! 

The company is now comfortably in the  third spot in the smartphone sales rankings. This has been established  in the latest research from IDC, which states that in Q312, Sony holds a  4.8% market share in the global smartphone market. This puts it solidly  in third place, behind Samsung and Apple.

It  is interesting to note that this market share percentage is down from  5% at the corresponding stage in 2011, but Sony has risen most because  of the fall of Nokia and HTC. Nokias quarter on quarter market share  dropped from 13.6% to 3.4%, while HTC dropped from 10.3% to 4.7%. RIMs  market share also fell, from 9.6% to 4.2%. For the top two, Samsung saw  an increase from 22.7% to 31.3%, while Apple improved from 13.8% to  14.6%.

Clearly, Sonys rise is partly because  of the interesting Android phones it made this year, and partly because  of the decline of Nokia and HTC. From the figures mentioned earlier,  Sonys market share actually fell slightly, but Nokias and HTCs fell  more. But there is absolutely no way that we can take anything away from  the fact that after the divorce with Ericsson, Sony Mobile has  rebranded itself rather well.

The NXT range of Android phones were very impressive, particularly the Xperia S.  The branding it got in the Bond movie, Skyfall, didnt do any harm  either. But the bigger tasks lie ahead, in 2013, when the much rumored Odin flagship phone is unveiled. 

Source:ThinkDigit





  Similar Threads: Sony India placement questions

----------


## kamaxirav

Sony's advance came as a surprise, tho' it had been no surprise WHO was favorite or 2 in worldwide sales. Samsung claimed the highest spot as a result of the wide quality of its vary of humanoid phones. Apple is second in worldwide sales but, in terms of getting the one most well liked model, the iPhone wins easy.

----------


## namita,nijhawan

There is a possiblity that HTC will challenge Sony as it has resolved it's patent issues with Apple. Now it can concentrate on bringing out it's products without being under the fear of being challenged by Apple in court and hence wasting it's time, money and energy.

----------


## cool.taniya

According to me
APPLE>SAMSUNG>SONY>NOKIA

----------


## Anuragbhatt

i m using sony cell phone it is realy gr8....

----------


## dimpysingh

woww its a great news..I have Sony Ericsson's Walkman and I love my phone..  :):  Sony will rock more in future..

----------


## lilyjoin

i love HTC mobiles, don't know much about Sony !!

Samsung on first spot whereas Apple of 2nd, from my point of view

----------


## vali.iiitnchem

hi dude vat dung yar....

----------


## alanrozario

nokia is sure to catch up.... lumia is gaining... but it'll take some more time..... WP8 is showing its strengths as a stable, solid OS.....

----------


## hafa786

Sony is also famous in the world and also making wonderful products. It is also making the new smartphones for use.

----------

